# I am new to sublimation printing



## dannny470 (Feb 24, 2016)

hey there 

I've done a fair bit of research in terms of what i need to do in terms of getting started. I am just wondering where I should get my ink from and what's the best paper to use.

any information or tips would be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Cobra ink! For both ink and paper.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Ink jet Heat transfer paper is the paper that has been engineered for inks from sublimation, pigment, dye solvent and eco solvent , Inkjet heat transfer paper is used in inkjet printers to print and then transfer the desired image to the garment that is wash and dry durable here are the list of paperes and their use :

1) Jet pro ss: for white and light coloured fabrics, it is the easiest to use and has the lest hand or feel. cotton blends and synthetics work well for garments

2) Jet OPAQUE heat transfer paper : Is a dark fabric and is the best product for photo quality print on cotton 

3) Jetpro Active ware : is for stretchy synthetic fibres including performance fibres , it has a least hand and is very wash durable on synthetics.

4) 3G jet opaque : is designed for transferring inkjet images to dark or coloured garments and substrates including T-shirts, sweatshirts, mouse pads, leather, along with other garments.


----------

